# Linksys USB adapter for Airport Extreme wireless connect on Dell Dimension?



## Wehake (Apr 10, 2007)

I have the new Airport Extreme router, and I'm trying to use the Linksys Wireless-G USB adapter (model WUSB54GC) on my Dell Dimension computer (with a USB 2.0). The message I keep getting is "You are connected to the access point but the Internet cannot be found"-- also I've tried using WZC rather than the Linksys method, but that also gives me -- "acquiring network address"....

I can, however, get a connection to the router via my Linksys adapter on my older Compaq Presario --but the USB port on the Compaq is a very slow 1. connection (no 2.0 port). 

Does any one know how to make the Linksys G USB adapter work on a Dell Dimension? Both the Dell and Compaq have XP OS with SP2.

Help!

-- Wehake


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you post an ipconfig /all

are you set to DHCP ??

ipconfig /all 

TWO Methods to do that - some people have problems with ONE----

ONE ---------------------------------
start
run
cmd
ipconfig /all

rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

TWO -----------------------------------------------

Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here. 

start>
control panel>
system>
hardware tab>
device manager button>

network adapters
click on the + sign

post backs whats there

also any ! X or ?


----------



## Wehake (Apr 10, 2007)

etaf said:


> can you post an ipconfig /all
> 
> are you set to DHCP ??
> 
> ...


I tried, but I still get the same result--connection to the router, but not to the Internet.
Thanks for the helpful try-- Wehake


----------



## Wehake (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks for the attempt. I still have the same old problem, however.
-- Wehake


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you post the results from the above test


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

also it may be worth doing a ping test to

ipconfig /all

TWO Methods to do that - some people have problems with ONE----

ONE ---------------------------------
start
run
cmd
ipconfig /all

rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

TWO -----------------------------------------------

Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here.

NEXT lets see if you can get out onto the internet with both names and IP's - its possible the IP number you get back on the first test is different to the one I post {I'm in UK} so use the number you get instead of mine

------------------------------------------------
try ping the name and then the IP see below

start
run
cmd

C:\Documents and Settings\wayne>*ping {the default gateway ipaddress you got above }*

C:\Documents and Settings\wayne>*ping google.com*


> Pinging google.com [64.233.187.99] with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> Reply from 64.233.187.99: bytes=32 time=120ms TTL=243
> Reply from 64.233.187.99: bytes=32 time=107ms TTL=243
> ...


C:\Documents and Settings\wayne>*ping 64.233.187.99*


> Pinging 64.233.187.99 with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> Reply from 64.233.187.99: bytes=32 time=116ms TTL=243
> Reply from 64.233.187.99: bytes=32 time=113ms TTL=243
> ...


----------



## Wehake (Apr 10, 2007)

I've "surrendered"-- I'm going to go with my 
Compaq as my alternate computer, and abandon the Dell. Thanks very much for all the efforts and ideas offered!
-- Wehake


----------



## Migah (Jul 30, 2007)

I have a airport express router. I added an linksys adapter to a windows PC in order to use the internet using the airport router. I was given the same message you were given and was unable to connect to the internet. I finally was able to fix the problem by updating the firmware on the airport to firmware 6.3 from the Apple support website.

hope this helps


----------



## Migah (Jul 30, 2007)

Add like to add to the last post regarding the airport express and linksys adapter. I continued to have the problem of losing internet connection. I found the solution on the apple website. I disabled the other adapters. In control panel>systems>device manager (Windows 98se), I right clicked on the adapters I wasn't using and disabled them. The problem is that if you have more than one adapter on they interfere with each other.


----------

